# Rockwell Springs Trout Club



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Forum member Trout7 invited me and ShortDrift out for a day of fly fishing at Rockwell Springs Trout Club. ShortDrift and Trout7 are veteran fly fishermen. I can't really remember ever having a fly rod in my hands. The clubhouse and grounds of this club were beautiful. We enjoyed a fantastic breakfast, then went outside for a very quick lesson in fly fishing (for me). I was all thumbs at first, and clearly out of my element, but was willing to give it a go. I ended up catching eight brook trout, and 12 rainbows. ShortDriftcaught just as many brookies, more rainbows, and ended the day with a brown trout. Trout7 certainly caught his share of fish. It was amazing watching those guys work dry flies, and watching the fish come up and inhale them. I started getting the hang of it (or doing a bit better at it) when it was time to go home.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Some more pics


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah RS is pretty cool, Ive fished there maybe a dozen times, even taken a steelie there, nice water with what they have to work with there on such a small space on Little Pickerel Creek, fishing is always good there since when you pay that kind of money, it should be. 
Thanks for the photos....
Salmonid


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I was actually shocked at how cheap it is to be a member and fish there.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Gotta thank Trout 7 for a super day of trout fishing. It has been several years since I cast a dry fly for trout and enjoyed it more than you can imagine. Ending the day with the Brownie was really GREAT!


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

Is there a website or number I can call to get info on this Trout Club? Thanks.


----------

